

Weightless Project - mrmaddog
http://www.weightlessproject.org/

======
jhandl
Although the basic idea sounds great, I can't help but think this is a scam. I
watched the video and bolted out in disgust.

Starting with irrelevant video footage: big-city homelessness and world hunger
are different problems; a healthy newborn baby is hardly an example of a
malnourished child; several scenes attempt to associate being black with
hunger but show well fed kids instead, one even being fed with a spoon by an
overweight caregiver...

Then, the video never explains how the system works. Could have explained the
idea while you had me watching.

Not to mention that world hunger is not something you can simply throw cash
at. It's been done, doesn't work. This is a very complex problem, involving
distribution costs, poverty, corruption and many other factors.

And Deepak Chopra? Seriously? You lost any credibility you might have had.

The whole thing reeks of "for every forwarded email Bill Gates will pay $1 to
X". Except Deepak gets that $1.

------
jurassic
Seems like a neat project, but they definitely need better endorsements than
Deepak Chopra. My bullshit detector is on red-alert.

------
dylz
Initial thoughts: great idea for a startup.

As soon as Deepak Chopra scrolls into view: Ugh, new age bullshit and lies.

I have no idea why this thought process is the way it is.

~~~
danpalmer
Had exactly the same thought. As good as the idea or organisation might be, I
can't take it seriously with him being involved. They would do well to get rid
of him from their marketing.

~~~
dylz
I'm kind of trying to figure out _why_ I feel this way: I haven't specifically
hated him before, but just seeing that description and name set something off.

It's weird.

------
dirtyaura
Recent research shows that guilt is not a good motivator for behavior change.
People are already struggling with their own health problem, obesity, and many
feeling guilty about it. Adding guilt about poor kids dying of hunger on top
of it seems a bit tough.

------
firat
Where is the money coming from? Why wait for people to lose weight if they
already have the money?

I'll assume the device manufacturers are donating the money. Looks like a
marketing gimmick to me.

------
mooted1
Dear companies supporting this project, I've got a better idea: pledge a
fraction of your profits with a charity of your choice instead of conditioning
your philanthropy on some arbitrary metric.

------
metl_lord
This seems really neat, but how does such a well designed site miss the title
tag?

